# No particular reason...



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

-BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -_O- -_O- -_O- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -/|\- -/|\- -^|^- -O|o- -oooo- *(u)* -_O- :roll: :twisted: -()/- <<--O/ *-band-* O*-- **O** --\O //dog// *(u)* *-HELP!-* O-|-O -#&#*!- /**|**\ o-|| -O<- *OOO*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HA HA !! The thread is locked !!

Oops....forgot a couple.....

:rotfl: -~|- -#&#*!- *\-\* -oOo- _O- -O,- _(O)_ -O>>- -/O_- -/|\- O<<  *(())*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Am I going to have to lock this one down too!?! _O\ _O\ _O\


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe you're dancing banana's have overpowered everything I've posted so far... :? 

Without name calling or insults, did you understand I was happy 'the' thread was locked ?? *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* 

Soooo.......... HA !!

-/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Somebody had to lighten things up a bit.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Staring at those chickens is making my vision go all weird. Anyone got a speargun?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> did you understand I was happy 'the' thread was locked ??


Yup. Sure did. That's why you got the dancing nanners.

Why did the -/|\- cross the road?

Do dance with a nanner. *()* -/|\- *(())*


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Staring at those chickens is making my vision go all weird. Anyone got a speargun?


Got it! In fact I bought this speargun from the Swiss Army! [attachment=0:2zcfzwh6]Chicken.JPG[/attachment:2zcfzwh6]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As long as it wasn't laying an egg when you speared it, I'm OK with it. That's good stuff right there.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

For what it's worth ($.99) this chicken was not in the spawn at the time I harvested it. It did give its all for the cause though! :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I question the ethics of spearing a chicken right in the nugget, though. -)O(-


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

(In honor of the Jazz game tonight say this in the voice of AI) Ethics? Ethics? We don't need no stinkin' ethics! This was more a question of skill than ethics. I challenge you to find the nuggets on a chicken while holding your breath! 8)


----------

